# MSG. Benjamin A. Stevenson - USASOC



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/July/110722-05.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 22, 2011) – A Special Operations Soldier was killed July 21, during a combat operation in Paktika Province, Afghanistan.
Master Sgt. Benjamin A. Stevenson, 36, was assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, N.C.
Stevenson was born in Albany, N.Y., and graduated from Smithson Valley High School, Spring Branch, Texas in 1993.  Stevenson enlisted in the U.S. Army as an infantryman on June 10, 1993.
Initially, Stevenson served with the 325th Infantry Battalion at Fort Bragg as a TOW gunner and squad leader and then as an aircraft power plant repairer with the 601st Aviation Support Battalion at Katterbach, Germany.
In 2000, Stevenson successfully completed the Special Forces Qualification Course and was assigned to 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Campbell, Ky.
There, he served as a weapons and intelligence sergeant and deployed three times in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and once in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.
In May 2006, Stevenson was assigned as a special operations team member, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, where he deployed an additional four times to Iraq and two times to Afghanistan.  

 He was posthumously awarded the Purple Heart and the Defense Meritorious Service Medal.


----------



## moobob (Jul 23, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think we already have a thread on this?  If so I'll merge them.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 24, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior / brother Falcon.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (Jul 24, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JBS (Jul 25, 2011)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2011)

RIP, Blue Skies.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 26, 2011)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 26, 2011)

Rest easy, MSgt. Stevenson.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2011)

RIP Master Sergeant Stevenson

Prayers out to all affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2011)

Rest in Pace Master Sergeant Stevenson.  A grateful nation mourns your loss, and thanks you for your ultimate sacrifice.   Condolences to your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 26, 2011)

R.I.P.!


----------



## alibi (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for your service, RIP.


----------



## scrapdog (Aug 3, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

